
The Libunwind Project - peter_d_sherman
https://www.nongnu.org/libunwind/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

" o Exception handling

The libunwind API makes it trivial to implement the stack-manipulation aspects
of exception handling.

o Debuggers

The libunwind API makes it trivial for debuggers to generate the call-chain
(backtrace) of the threads in a running program.

o Introspection

It is often useful for a running thread to determine its call-chain. For
example, this is useful to display error messages (to show how the error came
about) and for performance monitoring/analysis."

